# Ink Stamps



## Davey Do (Apr 7, 2022)

I've had a comic series on another website that's been going on for over two years now, titled "Traveling Tapas", but it sort of petered out after about 70 episodes. Basically, it's about Davey Do and his dog Dopey Joe walking a white page having adventures.

I decided to revive the series, yet not use as much digital art. I prefer the "hands-on" art using ink, so this portion of the series is called











We'll see where it goes...


----------



## Davey Do (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Judycat (May 27, 2022)

When I first looked I thought Jesus was an Eskimo.


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2022)

Judycat said:


> When I first looked I thought Jesus was an Eskimo.


..so did I...


----------



## Judycat (May 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..so did I...


Haha I guess Jesus can be an Eskimo too.


----------



## Lara (May 27, 2022)

I like how you made the typeface for Jesus the old style calligraphy. 
Who thinks of that? Very clever. I instantly thought of Jesus.


----------



## Davey Do (May 27, 2022)

Judycat said:


> When I first looked I thought Jesus was an Eskimo.





View attachment 222713


----------



## Davey Do (May 27, 2022)

View attachment 222714


----------



## Davey Do (May 27, 2022)

Lara said:


> I like how you made the typeface for Jesus the old style calligraphy.
> Who thinks of that? Very clever. I instantly thought of Jesus.


----------



## Davey Do (May 28, 2022)

Over Coffee...


----------

